# Reusing Sodium Metabisulphite? Safe?



## jdriver84 (Dec 13, 2011)

I had read that now that Sodium Metabisulphite was reusable. I have kept a jug of it and just keep reusing it. Today I cracked my jug to clean out a primary and got a huge whiff on something from the bottle that made my nose run and my my throat burn. I hacked and coughed for almost a half hour straight, and then things settled down. I read the MSDS sheets on the chemical and am not too worried, but what was this, SO2? Can you not actually reuse this as a sterilyzer?


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 13, 2011)

For sanitizing, I keep my kmeta mixed with water for a long time and keep using it. SO2 is highly toxic, can cause that burning sensation, and bad allergic reactions. If I have an empty carboy, I keep a bit of kmeta solution in there but I don't reuse that in a different carboy. If that carboy has been empty and sealed with kmeta for a few weeks, man that first blast of SO2 is strong. The SO2 gas is what keeps the carboy bacteria free. That's a good thing.


----------



## jdriver84 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I think it's safe to say my sinuses are bacteria free for the day. That first whiff of gas I got left me gagging. I haven't opened that jug in about 3 months, so I imagine the gas was built up pretty good.


----------



## SouthernChemist (Dec 14, 2011)

You should be able to store it as long as it's in an air tight container. More than likely you'll use all the solution before all the metabisulfute anions decomposed into SO2. 

You can also smell it well when you put some of the solution in a spray bottle and use that.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 14, 2011)

I re-use the solution as long as it maintains its potency, i.e. I get a strong whiff of SO2. It is the gas in addition to contact that sanitizes.


----------



## robie (Dec 14, 2011)

I use Potassium Metabisulphite, myself, rather than Sodium Metabisulphite.
Sodium Metabisulphite can make things taste salty.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 16, 2011)

Why would anyone want to reuse it??? I use it, and then kill the bacteria in the sink drain. I also store some in empty carboys but always dump it.

Richard L.


----------



## robie (Dec 16, 2011)

There is only one way I reuse my Kmeta solution. After I use my hoses for moving wine, I always rinse them with hot water, so they are relatively clean. Then, when I get ready to use them again, I get a couple of cups of Kmeta solution, put one end of the hoses back in the solution jug, pour the solution through the hoses and back into the jug.

Otherwise, I never reuse it. Even when I store my empty carboys sealed with a little solution in them, when I get ready to use that carboy, I always discard the used solution.


----------



## jdriver84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ya, for as cheap as it is, I don't think I'll be reusing it anymore.


----------



## BillZ (Dec 16, 2011)

I read somewhere that you can keep meta sealed in the refrigerator for up to 6 months. I have mine in a couple of growlers in my garage fridge and typically use it for 2 or 3 months. It isn't a matter of cost so much as convenience.


----------



## docanddeb (Dec 18, 2011)

I keep reusing it as long as you are just rinsing bottles out before bottling or swishing a primary bucket before filling it. If you get any residue from what you are rinsing, then throw it out. I make mine really strong and have to be careful NOT to stick my head over the jar. I keep about 2-3 cups in an empty plastic mayo jar on the counter.

Debbie


----------

